# PC pfeift



## Dennisen (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
seit dem ich aufgerüstet habe, habe ich in völlig willkürlichen Abständen (etwa alle zwei Stunden) ein Pfeifen aus dem hinteren Bereich des PCs. Klingt, als würde es direkt aus dem hinteren Lüfter kommen, habe diesen dann mal angehalten, aber es pfeift weiter. Was ist das, und wie bekommt man das weg? o.O

Ausgetauscht habe ich RAM, CPU und Grafikkarte sowie CPU-Kühler (den habe ich auch schon angehalten - pfeift weiter).

Wenn ihr irgendwelche Infos braucht, nur her damit! 


-->
Da man mich aus der Rumpelkammer "geworfen" hat, eben hier


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Dezember 2009)

supper,dass du dein thread verschoben  hass


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab schon von masseweisen Pfeifenden Netzteilen gehört. Könnte auch ein Kondensator sein der dabei ist sein Geist aufzugeben. Schwer zusagen, musst halt mit der Ausschlussmethode vorgehen.


----------



## US_Raph14 (27. Dezember 2009)

pfeift er die ganze zeit oder nur ne kurze bis er warm wird. so is es bei mir nämlich meine graka (Palit GTX 285 2GB) da pfeifen die lüfter auch am anfang bis sie warm wird so ca 5min dann is alles ruhig.

wie isn das bei dir?

mfg
raph


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Dezember 2009)

das hab ich auch mit meine gts250 
sie pfeift wenn die kühler so bis 55%laufen und ab 55% und mehr,dann hört man nur noch das lüfter typische geräusch


----------



## Winduser (27. Dezember 2009)

ich würd definitiv aufs Netzteil gehen. habe eins vormir -.-


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Dezember 2009)

Welches NT´s hass du denn?(Oder hab ich das nur überlesen)
Mein altes Lc-Power pfiepte sich auch zur Schwelle zwischen Leben und Tod


----------



## michael7738 (28. Dezember 2009)

-=GoW=-Zeus schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich in völlig willkürlichen Abständen (etwa alle zwei Stunden) ein Pfeifen


Nicht das das nur der Lüfter im Netzteil ist, der Temperaturgesteuert hin und wieder mal anläuft?
Angenommen es handelt sich um einen (fast) defekten Kondensator, dann müsste das pfeifen doch sofort auftreten sobald der PC unter Volllast läuft.
Wenn das pfeifen bei Volllast nur in kürzeren Intervallen auftaucht würde ich wieder auf den Lüfter tippen, der lediglich öfter mal anlaufen muss.
Die Lüftertheorie trifft natürlich nur bei 'Semi-passiven' Netzteilen auf, wo der Lüfter auch nur bei Bedarf (=hohe Temperatur) läuft.

Ich habe an meinem Laptop momentan auch nur ein Ersatznetzteil, in dem ein kleiner Lüfter ab und zu mal mit nervendem Pfeifen mal läuft, auch wenns Laptop im Officebetrieb nur wenige Watt zieht.


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

würde hier auch auf's netzteil tippen - wenn du noch eins rumfahrn hast, dranhängen, probieren 

...hab zB noch eins im keller, das "blubbert"/"tickt" xD


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Teil ist ein Corsair 550 Watt. (Semi-Passiv!?)
Das tritt in Vollast NIE auf. Wenn ich spiele, stundenlang, oder während Prime trat das Prob auch über Stunden nie auf. Nur im Desktop-Betrieb (bisschen rumsurfen), alle zwei Stunden mal für drei Minuten ... und genau da nervts, weil ich da meistens kein Headset aufhabe, und das Pfeifen daher gut hören kann, da mein PC mittlerweile dank neuem Kühler, FP-Entkopplung unglaublich leise ist o.O

Netzteil habe ich leider momentan keines mehr da, müsste ich mir ein billiges besorgen ... 

Achso:
Das selbe Netzteil hatte ich auch vor dem Aufrüsten und da hatte ich das Problem mit dem Pfeifen nie, oder zumindest konnte ich es nie hören ...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. Dezember 2009)

Welche Graka hast du denn verbaut. 
Schon an Spulenfiepen gedacht?


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

...das war mein erster gedanke, weil er ja aufgerüstet hat und das netzteil das alte blieb - jedoch hat er doch beschrieben, was er schon alles getauscht hat: da war *die graka* auch dabei


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Nein, nicht wirklich ...


> RAM, CPU und Grafikkarte sowie CPU-Kühler


 
RAM: Von 4 GB OCZ DDR-1066 CL5 auf 8 GB OCZ DDR-1066 CL5
CPU: Von AMD Phenom I X4 9850 BE auf AMD Phenom II X4 940
Kühler: Von Arctic Cooler 7 auf Revoltec PipeTower PRO
Graka: Von ATI HD 4850 512 MB auf ATI HD 5850 1 GB

Was ist Spulenfiepen? Sorry, ich bin dann mehr der Software-Typ *g*

//EDIT:
Jetzt tritt das schon in kürzeren Intervallen auf - scheint mir.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie genau Spulenfiepen zu stande kommt, weiß ich auch nicht, aber es tritt auf, wenn hohe FPS anliegen. Zum Beispiel beim Surfen. Tritt es auch auf, wenn du Spielst?? Schalt in irgendeinem Spiel mal diesen neuen AA-Modus an, denn wenn die FPS gering sind, dürfte es nicht mehr auftreten, wenns an der Graka liegt. 

Manchmal gehts auch, wenn du einfach VSync aktivierst.


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

-=GoW=-Zeus schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wirklich ...
> 
> 
> RAM: Von 4 GB OCZ DDR-1066 CL5 auf 8 GB OCZ DDR-1066 CL5
> ...





halt stop!
ich meinte selbstverständlich, dass du die graka getauscht hast und war auf KingofKingzZ's post bezogen - ich änder das schnell, sorry -.-



#E#
@kürzere interevalle: tausch das nt aus - bau's einfach schnell aus'nem anderen rechner ^_^

um das spulenfiepen zu checken, reicht auch oft nur eine benchsoftware - 3dmark-irgendwas und da kann/sollte das fiepen, wenn's denn die graka ist, auch auftreten


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Wie genau Spulenfiepen zu stande kommt, weiß ich auch nicht, aber es tritt auf, wenn hohe FPS anliegen. Zum Beispiel beim Surfen. Tritt es auch auf, wenn du Spielst?? Schalt in irgendeinem Spiel mal diesen neuen AA-Modus an, denn wenn die FPS gering sind, dürfte es nicht mehr auftreten, wenns an der Graka liegt.
> 
> Manchmal gehts auch, wenn du einfach VSync aktivierst.


 
Nein, habe ich oben glaube ich schon mal geschrieben, wenn ich zocke ist Ruhe im Karton, da habe ich meistens auch VSync an wenn möglich. Kann man das für den Desktop-Betrieb anschalten ohne dass ich den scheiss Catalyst-Manager da installieren muss? Da ich sowieso neuinstalliere, werde ich den aber mal installieren und testen, obs dann geht.

Ich hab hier leider keinen anderen PC, von dem ich das Netzteil klauen könnte, sonst hätte ich das schnell gemacht 

Dann lasse ich mal benchen und höre mir das an 

//EDIT: 
Benchmark fast fertiggeladen, lasse ich dann durchlaufen.
Habe mir den Catalyst Manager geladen, installiert und VSync ganz nahc rechts geschoben,
pfeift dennoch. Liegt aber wohl dann auch daran, dass sich dass unter dem Menüpunkt "3D" befindet,
und Desktop-Betrieb ist kein 3D, oder?


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

So, habe den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
Man hört nie etwas, außer am Anfang und am Ende der Bildschirme, wo "Wait. Loading" steht.
Der ist vielleicht drei Sekunden da, und in der ersten und letzten pfeifts. Bei den Videos ist dann Totenstille. Soll verstehen wer will o.O

Ich habe 16357 3DMarks bekommen, ist das gut, btw?
Irritiert hat mich der Test mit der Bergwand da, da hatte ich immer nur laggige 1-2 FPS o.O
Wird da RAM-Technisch auch was getestet? Habe nämlich nen 32-Bit OS noch drauf, aber 8 GB drin.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2009)

> Man hört nie etwas, außer am Anfang und am Ende der Bildschirme, wo "Wait. Loading" steht.



Das ist normal da dort hohe Frameraten entstehen.



> Ich habe 16357 3DMarks bekommen, ist das gut, btw?



Übertaktet oder alles @ Stock?



> Irritiert hat mich der Test mit der Bergwand da, da hatte ich immer nur laggige 1-2 FPS o.O



Das ist der CPU-Test und völlig normal komme dort mit meinem Q9650 @ 4,1 GHz auf maximale 4 Fps.


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Weiß dann jetzt jemand, worans liegt? Ists die Graka? o.O

Die Tests waren alle @Stock. Hat der RAM ne Auswirkung?


----------



## esszett (28. Dezember 2009)

es koennten auch spulen auf dem mainboard sein, die fiepen...

versuche doch mal, das fiepen bei geoeffnetem gehaeuse zu lokalisieren...

nach und nach koenntest du auch immer eine komponente gegen die alte austauschen und schauen, ob das fiepen weiterhin auftritt... wenn ja, kannst du die neue wieder einbauen und die naechste austauschen...

btw: gegen spulenfiepen kann silikonkleber helfen...

grueSZe


----------



## rebel4life (28. Dezember 2009)

Ein Kondensator erzeugt kein solches Pfeifen. Wenn dann sind das die Induktivitäten. 

Sprich Trinkröhrchen ins Ohr und das Board nach der Ursache absuchen. Funktioniert einwandfrei, hört sich zwar doof an, wird aber so gemacht.


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt direkt von hinten (es ist dort am lautesten), also denke ich es ist entweder der Lüfter oder die direkt darunter liegende Grafikkarte. Wenn ich den Lüfter abstecke, (hab dann nen Ventilator dazu gestellt), bleibt das Geräusch erhalten, Netzteil kann ich momentan nicht tauschen, aber das Geräusch scheint auch von weiter unten zu kommen, was dann noch die Graka wäre. Weiß jemand ob in der HD5850 (die ist ja zu) ganz hinten solche ... Spulen sind?


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

graka haste ja aber doch getauscht?! tausch eben sicherheitshalber nochmal - wenn's dann noch piepst wirds wohl eher das nt sein (bau's doch schnell beinem kumpel aus)

dass die spulen auf dem brett fiepen wäre wirklich seltsam, sowas hab ich noch nie gehört - dennoch ist es durchaus möglich ;P



fazit: ersatz-graka & ersatz-nt und testen 
(natürlich sollte sichergestellt sein, dass die ersatzkomponenten tadellos funktionieren)


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Verstehe ich nicht wirklich ... Ich sagte ich habe aufgerüstet und seit dem eine neue Graka drin, ich habe aber nicht geschrieben, dass ich die getauscht habe oder so o.O NT ist für mich leider hier keins verfügbar  Ich werde jetzt die Graka durch eine Ersatzgraka ersetzen und dann mal wieder hier posten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja aber Spulengipern kann nicht im 2D Betrib entstehen deswegen kann man das schon ausschlisen denke ich.


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Bin auf der anderen Graka und habe bisher kein Pfeifen ... ist ********, dass ich das jetzt nicht direkt reproduzieren kann


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

-=GoW=-Zeus schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht wirklich ... Ich sagte ich habe aufgerüstet und seit dem eine neue Graka drin, ich habe aber nicht geschrieben, dass ich die getauscht habe oder so o.O NT ist für mich leider hier keins verfügbar  Ich werde jetzt die Graka durch eine Ersatzgraka ersetzen und dann mal wieder hier posten.



folgender satz hat das ganze wohl zum missverständnis geführt:



> Ausgetauscht habe ich RAM, CPU und Grafikkarte sowie CPU-Kühler (den habe ich auch schon angehalten - pfeift weiter).


...getauscht...pfeift weiter





darum hab ich in post#12 die graka ausgeschlossen...
dann spielt sie jetzt wohl wieder ganz vorn als übeltäter mit


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Oh stimmt, das tut mir leid, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt ...
Ich meinte, dass ich diese Komponenten im Zuge des Aufrüstens ausgewechselt habe, und beim CPU-Kühler schon ein Anhalten zum Auschließen des Fehlers am CPU-Kühler versucht habe.

Bisher immer noch kein Pfeifen, aber hulkhardy1 meinte ja, dass es durch die Graka im 2D Betrieb nicht zu sowas kommen könnte ... Ich habs echt nur unter meinem Windows ... in Games ist Ruhe, momentan auch im Desktop-Betrieb mit anderer Karte ... Wenns bis 6 Uhr so bleibt, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass es die Graka ist? Aber was soll ich dann dagegen machen? VSync für Desktopbetrieb gibts ja nicht, zurückschicken ist möglich, aber ich hab die Karte bei EBAY (neu) ergattern können (genau zum Einstellzeitpunkt, vllt zehn Sekunden später, gefunden), wogegen überall anders Lieferengpass war. Das Problem ist dann auch, dass die Karte mit DiRT2 war, das ich bereits aktiviert und gezockt habe.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. Dezember 2009)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja aber Spulengipern kann nicht im 2D Betrib entstehen deswegen kann man das schon ausschlisen denke ich.



Wenn er Vista oder Win7 hat ist Aero auch 3D


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit und hin und wieder bzw. ab Neujahr nurnoch Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit. Bedeutet das, dass ich immer im 3D-Betrieb bin? Aero-Funktionen sind an. Immernoch kein Pfeifen ... scheint die Graka zu sein  Die langweilt sich wohl bei mir mit meinem 19" im Desktop-Betrieb ...


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

zurückschicken, neue bestellen bzw. umtausch


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich nicht möglich, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe. Da war Software dabei, die vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen ist. ****. Irgendwie muss man das Teil doch ruhig bekommen ... Dämmen?


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

was für eine software? 

was auch immer das ist, wenn's kein guter shop (in ebay) war, dann direkt über'n hersteller RMA


----------



## Dennisen (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mal angefragt und prompt eine Antwort bekommen:
Der Händler hatte nur zwei HD5850er, die er eben deshalb über EBay verkauft hat, und ich hatte das enorme Glück eine davon zu haben. Aufgrunddessen könnte er nur Geld zurück geben, aber das ist nicht möglich, da bei der Karte DiRT2 mit dabei war, was ich auch aktiviert habe ...

Damn. Ist das Spulenfiepen eigentlich schlimm? Ich hab in Google gesehen, dass viele High-End Karten das haben, es aber kein Defekt oder so ist o.O Beziehungsweise, ist es das überhaupt ... Gibts vllt. irgendwo im Netz ein Soundsample, damit ich das mal vergleichen kann!?


----------



## eUncle (28. Dezember 2009)

google halt nach "piepton" ;P

ich hatte das auch schon bei'ner grafikkarte, aber nur, wenn sie richtig gefordert war (benchmakrs) - idR schadet es den baugruppen nicht; aber es stört und ist entweder zufall (bauteiltoleranzen) oder (wenn es öfter in einer serie vorkommen sollte) eine fehlkonstruktion xD

wenn du dein gehäuse dämmen magst, gerne, aber diese hohen piep-töne bekommste ja kaum weg...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Dezember 2009)

Hier kann mans ganz gut hören, bei anderen Videos hab ich kaum was gehört.


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Sooo laut ist es ja nicht, wenn ich mein G35 aufsetze (auch ohne Musik), höre ich es nichtmehr. Aber wenn ichs nicht aufhab, dann stört es, und im Desktop hab ichs meistens nicht auf. Wieso muss mein PC jetzt auch insgesamt leiser sein ... der ist fast garnicht mehr zu hören. 

@KingofKingzZ:
Vielen Dank! Auf YouTube hätte ich selber kommen können ... Das klingt meinem ziemlich ähnlich, nur scheint das im Video irgendwie den Tonfall zu wechseln, das tut meines nicht, das klingt eigentlich immer gleich. Ist das dann noch sowas?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Dezember 2009)

Im Video wechselt die Tonhöhe wahrscheinlich, weil er sich durch die Menüs klickt etc. Er startet da doch ein Spiel oder so und im Menü liegen eben 500-1500 FPS an, dann kommt es je nach Last zu anderen Tönen würd ich sagen. Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute mal ein älteres Spiel gestartet. Gothic 3 (*g*).
In den Intromenüs habe ich dann immer ein Pfeifen, im Hauptmenü nicht.
Dann auf neues Spiel, bekomme ich wieder ein Intro --> Pfeifen, sobald im Spiel keins mehr.

Kann man da sicher sein, dass es an der Graka liegt?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Dezember 2009)

Wie lange hast du die alte Graka jetzt getestet? 
Vllt. mal die alte 1-3 Tage drin lassen und wenn du dann sicher bist, dass da nie was gepfiffen hat wirds wohl die Graka sein. 
Ich würde sagen es liegt an der Graka.


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Die Graka war bis heute morgen drin, ich hatte sie also etwa 6 Stunden im Test ohne Pfeifen.
Das mit dem Langzeittest kann ich später noch versuchen.

//EDIT:
Habe mal Fraps dazu laufen lassen.
In den Intros habe ich etwa 1500-1750 FPS.
Im Hauptmenü 100-200 und im Spiel 75 (vSync).
Auf dem Desktop zeigt Fraps kein FPS an, und dennoch scheine ich, obwohl im 2D-Betrieb angeblich nicht möglich, ein fiepsen zu haben.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Dezember 2009)

Mhmm dann wirds wohl wirklich an der Graka liegen. 
Kannst ja mal anrufen, ob das ein Umtausch-Grund ist..


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Das habe ich gestern schon,
Umtausch nicht möglich wegen DiRT und keine weiteren auf Lager 

Habe oben noch was reineditiiert.


----------



## esszett (29. Dezember 2009)

die anfrage zum umtausch solltest du mal direkt an den hersteller, nicht an den haendler richten... da ist es meistens so, dass du das zubehoer sogar ausdruecklich nicht mitschicken sollst...

grueSZe


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Dezember 2009)

-=GoW=-Zeus schrieb:


> //EDIT:
> Habe mal Fraps dazu laufen lassen.
> In den Intros habe ich etwa 1500-1750 FPS.
> Im Hauptmenü 100-200 und im Spiel 75 (vSync).
> Auf dem Desktop zeigt Fraps kein FPS an, und dennoch scheine ich, obwohl im 2D-Betrieb angeblich nicht möglich, ein fiepsen zu haben.



Mhmm. vllt liegts auch am Lüfter der Graka. Schon mal geschaut, ob er ruhig läuft? 

Eigentlich deutet alles auf Spulenfiepen hin, aber wenns in in 2D auch ist...


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Der Lüfter läuft ganz normal, eigentlich auch immer auf 20%.

@esszett: Wohin muss ich mich dann wenden?


----------



## esszett (29. Dezember 2009)

du wendest dich an den hersteller der karte...
kA, wer das in deinem fall ist,moegliche ati-boardpartner sind: asus, club3d, gigabyte, his, msi, powercolor, sapphire, xfx und sicher noch einige mehr...

grueSZe


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Die ist von Sapphire ... ich wüsste jetzt aber nicht, an welche Stelle ich mich da wenden soll o.O


----------



## esszett (29. Dezember 2009)

google --> "sapphire rma"

kinners...


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Dezember 2009)

Hier stehts was du machen sollst. 

Quelle: Sapphire Homepage


```
Ist Ihre Grafikkarte defekt ?

    * Question: Ist Ihre Grafikkarte defekt ? Möchten Sie Ihre Karte auf Garantie reparieren / tauschen lassen ?
      Answer: bitte tauschen Sie die Karte beim Händler oder Ihrer Bezugsquelle um bzw. schicken diese zur Reparatur / Tausch über den Händler oder Ihrer Bezugsquelle zu uns ein. Voraussetzung hierfür ist das Vorhandensein der Rechnung. Karten die nicht von Sapphire sind, werden auch nicht von uns zur RMA angenommen. Bitte kontaktieren Sie im Zweifelsfalle unsere Infoline unter mailto:support@sapphiretech.de Folgeschäden, die durch unsachgemäße Benutzung der Grafikkarte (z.B. durch Übertaktung, Tausch des originalen Lüfters) enstehen, sind generell von der Garantie ausgeschlossen !
```


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Dann hat sichs erledigt, der Händler nimmt die Karte nicht an, ich müsste die schon irgendwie direkt zu denen schicken können und das geht ja anscheinend nicht. Kann man die Karte aufmachen? Irgendwie die Spulen verkleben?


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2009)

Können schon, aber nur mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen, ansonsten geht der Händler her und schiebt dem Kunden die Schuld zu.



> Folgeschäden, die durch unsachgemäße Benutzung der Grafikkarte (z.B. durch Übertaktung, Tausch des originalen Lüfters) enstehen, sind generell von der Garantie ausgeschlossen !



Bedeutet nur, dass Schäden die aufgrund dieser Veränderung entstanden sind nicht mit der Garantie abgedeckt werden. Hat jedoch z.B. der Stromstecker kalte Lötstellen oder es gibt einen Materialfehler bei den Spulen/sonstigen Bauteilen, dann wird das schon noch durch die Garantie abgedeckt.


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Dazu müsste es mir aber möglich sein, die Karte über meinen Händler (was ein einfacher EBay-Shop war, der nur zwei Stück hatte) zurücksenden zu können, derjenige lehnt den Umtausch aber ab ...


Mal genauer:
WAS verursacht dieses Piepsen? Wie kommt es dazu? Ist da was defekt? Schadet es, abgesehen vom Ton?

Ich steige immernoch nicht so ganz dahinter, was das überhaupt ist, aber es soll bei High-End Karten laut Google sehr häufig sein ... das darf doch aber irgendwie nicht sein o.O Dann wären ja alle Karten defekt!?


----------



## michael7738 (29. Dezember 2009)

> Dazu müsste es mir aber möglich sein, die Karte über meinen Händler (was ein einfacher EBay-Shop war, der nur zwei Stück hatte) zurücksenden zu können, derjenige lehnt den Umtausch aber ab ...



Im Beitrag von ConNerVos steht doch auch eine Mailadresse von Sapphire, die du im Zweifelsfalle anschreiben sollst. Schreib die doch einfach mal an, wie es im Post auch steht. Solang du die Rechnung hast können die dir auch per Mail eine RMA-Nummer zuweisen.

Ich glaube nicht das die einen einfach sitzen lassen nur weil du nicht über den Händler gehen kannst.


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Okay, dann werde ich die mal kontaktieren, meine Frage oben ist aber weiterhin offen:



> WAS verursacht dieses Piepsen? Wie kommt es dazu? Ist da was defekt? Schadet es, abgesehen vom Ton?
> 
> Ich steige immernoch nicht so ganz dahinter, was das überhaupt ist, aber es soll bei High-End Karten laut Google sehr häufig sein ... das darf doch aber irgendwie nicht sein o.O Dann wären ja alle Karten defekt!?


----------



## eUncle (29. Dezember 2009)

wie erklärt man das am besten...

...du hast überall in deinem pc hochfrequente schaltkreise; und den/die auf deiner graka sind wohl (leider/fälschlicherweise) in einer hörbaren frequenz...

hast du zB auch oft in schaltnetzteilen


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Warum ist dass dann nur manchmal hörbar und warum werden die hörbar eingebaut?
Der Grafikkarte schaden tut das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der hörbaren Frequenz stimmt nicht ganz. Es kann sein, dass die Resonanzfrequenz getroffen wird, welche dazu führt, dass das Bauteil schwingt und das kann hörbar sein.


----------



## eUncle (29. Dezember 2009)

ja, erklär ihm mal, was die ressonanzfreq ist und wie sie zustande kommt ;P
ich wollte es schlicht & einfach halten xD



@zeus: schaden sollte es nicht und warum sie eingebaut werden: nicht genügend tests? bauteiltoleranzen? hardwareverträglichkeit...


----------



## Dennisen (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja, dann werd ich da mal ne Mail hinschreiben und ansonsten einfach dezent weghören.

Resonanzfrequenz ... Uh ... könnte ich mal was gehört haben ... aber ich hab in der Q11 kein Physik mehr


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2009)

Falls sie dir das Teil nicht ausstauschen ein Tipp von mir:

Such mit nem Röhrchen im Ohr die fiepende Spule, dann nimmst du Plastikspray und sprühst etwas auf diese.

KONTAKT 212 Sprays für Beschichtungen - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## Dennisen (30. Dezember 2009)

Dazu müsste ich die Grafikkarte erstmal öffnen können, oder?
Geht das? Falls ja, wie?


----------

